# Is my rat in labor?



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

I know I posted about my rat a few hours ago but I have a suspicion she might be going into labor. I found fresh blood spots on her bedding where she sleeps a lot, and she’s been laying in weird positions like she’s in pain. I’ve also been seeing her lightly squint her eyes while she sits there and sways a little. Does this mean she’s going into labor?


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

This was posted 12 hours ago! Did she have her babies?


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> This was posted 12 hours ago! Did she have her babies?


Sadly no, I think it was a false alarm or j was just over reacting.


----------

